# Médico rehabilitador



## thosecars82

Hallo
Wie sagt man "medico rehabilitador" auf Deutsch?

Normalerweise ein Artz, der "medico rehabilitador" ist, verschiebt die Behandlung des Patientes. Und danach arbeitet  der Physiotherapeut mit dem Patient.

Danke


----------



## osa_menor

Es gibt in Deutschland Rehabilitationsärzte. 
Ich verstehe zwar nicht ganz, was mit "verschieben der Behandlung" gemeint ist, aber ich denke,
Rehabilitationsarzt ist der richtige Begriff.  

Saludos


----------



## Tonerl

osa_menor said:


> Es gibt in Deutschland Rehabilitationsärzte.
> Ich verstehe zwar nicht ganz, was mit "verschieben der Behandlung" gemeint ist, aber ich denke,
> Rehabilitationsarzt ist der richtige Begriff.
> 
> Saludos



Hallo Osa !

Im ersten Moment hatte ich auch Schwierigkeiten, um "verschieben der Behandlung" zu verstehen, aber nach längerem Überlegen bin ich zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, das hieße nichts anderes als: 
"Überweisung zu einem Physiotherapeuten", der die Behandlung weiterführt und eventuell dann abschließt !

LG


----------



## anipo

Tonerl said:


> Hallo Osa !
> 
> Im ersten Moment hatte ich auch Schwierigkeiten, um "verschieben der Behandlung" zu verstehen, aber nach längerem Überlegen bin ich zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, das hieße nichts anderes als:
> "Überweisung zu einem Physiotherapeuten", der die Behandlung weiterführt und eventuell dann abschließt !
> 
> LG



Stimmt! Siehe hier (unter : derivar a ).

Saludos.


----------



## thosecars82

Mit "eine Behandlung verschreiben" habe ich das folgendes gemeint: sagen, was man machen musste, um gesund zu werden. Macht es Sinn dann?

Danke


----------



## thosecars82

Derivar ist anders als prescribir.

Medikamente oder Behandlung verschreiben =prescribir medicamentos o tratamiento


----------



## anipo

En el primer post escribiste "verschieben" que significa postergar.  Por eso la confusión: pensamos que querías decir que el médico derivaba al paciente a otro profesional.

Verschreiben es, como dices, prescribir. "Der Arzt verschreibt eine Behandlung" está bien.

Saludos.


----------

